

YouTube Said to Be Planning a Subscription Option - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/07/business/media/youtube-said-to-be-planning-a-subscription-option.html?hp&_r=0

======
minibronco88
Definitely could see this working. When I saw the headline, I thought to
myself that I'd happily pay $2/month to allow my favorite YouTubers to have a
little more financial and, thus, artistic freedom. I noticed a few of my
favorite videomakers--the Green brothers, for example--improved their content
a lot after receiving YouTube production grants. So many of the people I
follow started out with really good content and then have spiraled into
product promotion, etc--and I can't blame them, if they're spending that much
time on videos. Plus, it'll probably make me more excited to watch the videos
anyway if I'm paying for the ones I like.

